# 4/10/08 - Sunbury Area Resident Honored For Service To Ohio State Parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Sunbury-area resident Ron Kus, business group manager for Ohio State Parks, has received the park system?s Leadership Award for 2007.

More...


----------

